# Torn fins



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi everyone! 
So I recently imported a dumbo yellow butterfly male he's been in my tank for about a week and a half. He was doing really well and showing his personality. Then the last few days he's been wedging himself into tight little spaces in the tank all the time. There isn't too much flow or anything, I don't know why he's doing it but because of this behavior almost half of his fins are all torn up. The other confusing thing is that there isn't any sharp things in the tank.

Anyone have any suggestions? I will try and get some pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

i know some bettas chew there tails if they are too heavy. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

They don't look like bite marks, definitely like tears. I'm still more worried about the behavior though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

idk i took plants out of mine. the plastic kept cutting up mine. so i gave him the coconut shells so he can hide and a floating log till i can plant live ones. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

This is what his tank looked like, all live plants. I rescaped it yesterday though to see if he would stop the behavior, he didn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Need a close-up of him showcasing his fins. Thanks.

Sometimes Betta have a difficult time adjusting to living in more than a cup or a one-gallon or less jar. A culture shock of sorts. As long as he's eating and reactive I'd give him some time.

PS: From the above photo he is a yellow salamander and not a BF.


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

His fins now








One of his weird positions 








What he used to look like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

The light might be too bright for him. Try to cover the surface with more floaters.


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> The light might be too bright for him. Try to cover the surface with more floaters.




I have more floaters I can take from my pond and see if that helps.

He was sold to me as a butterfly, I don't really care what the name of the actual color morph is, he's just pretty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Lordamercy, he's a beauty...torn fins and all. I love yellow salamander HMEE.

You're right; damage but he also has done a bit of biting....which isn't unusual in shipped Betta. Have you done the hose test on the decor? Run a pair of hose over everything and if the hose snag then so will his fins.

What a great 'scaping job. I just throw in plants and hope it looks this side of okay.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

maclyri said:


> I have more floaters I can take from my pond and see if that helps.
> 
> He was sold to me as a butterfly, I don't really care what the name of the actual color morph is, he's just pretty
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, a lot of people who sell don't know what they're selling; but that's better than the made-up names. I bought a yellow salamander HMEE on FB but it and two others I hadn't yet paid for died before the breeder shipped them.


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Lordamercy, he's a beauty...torn fins and all. I love yellow salamander HMEE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The rocks might tear but after the new wood is waterlogged they are going in my 10 gallon tank and that will get a little rescape too.








Little idea of the new scape, still moving things around. Making it more of a true low tech with just ferns, crypts, dwarf lily, one sword, and anubias. The plants are what really draw me to the tanks so thank you for your compliment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Unfortunately, a lot of people who sell don't know what they're selling; but that's better than the made-up names. I bought a yellow salamander HMEE on FB but it and two others I hadn't yet paid for died before the breeder shipped them.




I think a lot of it might be the language barrier too, most of the Thai breeders don't speak English very well, if at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Bettas are pond fish. They like dim places. They like floaters and loose plants like hornwart. I remember someone on this forum mentioned "When you have a lot of plants/ornament and can't spot the betta right away, it's the perfect tank for him/her." 
I'd also test the driftwood and rock with a pantyhose to see if they are really smooth. 


He is a beauty. I hope he will stop the bad behavior. 


By the way, I finally got a dozen Chili's!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

maclyri said:


> I think a lot of it might be the language barrier too, most of the Thai breeders don't speak English very well, if at all.


Fortunately, they take great pictures. A picture tells thousand words...


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Bettas are pond fish. They like dim places. They like floaters and loose plants like hornwart. I remember someone on this forum mentioned "When you have a lot of plants/ornament and can't spot the betta right away, it's the perfect tank for him/her."
> I'd also test the driftwood and rock with a pantyhose to see if they are really smooth.
> 
> 
> ...




I will definitely get more floaters, I can now with the plants I have in there without worrying about blocking too much light. 
That's awesome!! I went to my LFS yesterday and they had pygmys, chili's, kubotai, and clown killis. I was dying. I have the kubotai in my 10 gallon and I recently put some clown killis in this tank. Love the little ones. 
What are you feeding your chili's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, you should have to search to see a Betta. If it's too easily seen there aren't enough plants for the Betta to be completely comfortable. I say that knowing I'm terribly impatient so I buy enough to fill the tank instead of letting them fill in. Then a month later I need to either throw out or get another tank and Betta. 

I really do like the scaping job you're doing. You should post in the Planted section sticky.


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yep, you should have to search to see a Betta. If it's too easily seen there aren't enough plants for the Betta to be completely comfortable. I say that knowing I'm terribly impatient so I buy enough to fill the tank instead of letting them fill in. Then a month later I need to either throw out or get another tank and Betta.
> 
> 
> 
> I really do like the scaping job you're doing. You should post in the Planted section sticky.




There are definitely enough plants and hardscape in his tank I have to search and find whatever hole he's put himself into haha. Once I'm done with the scaping I will post in the sticky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I'm terribly impatient so I buy enough to fill the tank instead of letting them fill in. Then a month later I need to either throw out or get another tank and Betta. .


I always wondered why you needed to buy so many bettas. Now I know why ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

At my limit. No more. Eight tanks; 10 Betta is it. Had some unfortunate deaths when I was ill so I'm recouping. Also several I was supposed to get and had posted in my journal died while with the breeder. I think when I counted it was 7+ in three months. :-( Very discouraging.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

maclyri said:


> I will definitely get more floaters, I can now with the plants I have in there without worrying about blocking too much light.
> That's awesome!! I went to my LFS yesterday and they had pygmys, chili's, kubotai, and clown killis. I was dying. I have the kubotai in my 10 gallon and I recently put some clown killis in this tank. Love the little ones.
> What are you feeding your chili's?


Don't killis need a 10 gallon or larger? I was looking to get killies at some point. They are sooo pretty. Then I gave up. They need a bigger tank than mine and they are jumpers. 


I feed my Chili's crashed flake food, Microworms and Grindal Worms. They eat like piranha's. They are getting along with CPD


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> At my limit. No more. Eight tanks; 10 Betta is it. Had some unfortunate deaths when I was ill so I'm recouping. Also several I was supposed to get and had posted died with the breeder. I think when I counted it was seven in three months. :-(


I'm sorry for your losses :-(


I remember you posted about the breeder had lost bettas because of live blackworm or something...


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Don't killis need a 10 gallon or larger? I was looking to get killies at some point. They are sooo pretty. Then I gave up. They need a bigger tank than mine and they are jumpers.
> 
> 
> I feed my Chili's crashed flake food, Microworms and Grindal Worms. They eat like piranha's. They are getting along with CPD




They are little and the fluval is very long so I think it provides enough surface area for them. All the rescaping I'm doing is to put off getting a 20 long so if they seem unhappy, they will eventually go in that. 
I'm really happy that all my fish are eating like crazy now, it's fun to watch feeding times for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

maclyri said:


> They are little and the fluval is very long so I think it provides enough surface area for them. All the rescaping I'm doing is to put off getting a 20 long so if they seem unhappy, they will eventually go in that.
> I'm really happy that all my fish are eating like crazy now, it's fun to watch feeding times for sure


Damn! What kind of fish are you planning to get for a 20 long?


I can only dream about having kubotai, killies, pygmy and probably sundadanio in a beautifully planted tank...


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Damn! What kind of fish are you planning to get for a 20 long?
> 
> 
> I can only dream about having kubotai, killies, pygmy and probably sundadanio in a beautifully planted tank...




I wanna try a pair of rams or apistos, might move my 10 gallon into it so habrosus and kubotai, I don't know what else! We shall see I guess haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

maclyri said:


> I wanna try a pair of rams or apistos, might move my 10 gallon into it so habrosus and kubotai, I don't know what else! We shall see I guess haha.


Don't forget to upload pictures when you get new fish...!! :-D


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Don't forget to upload pictures when you get new fish...!! :-D




I will have to post on this forum more, I'm mainly on planted tank haha. I will next time! I'll start some journals too, don't worry haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

maclyri said:


> I will have to post on this forum more, I'm mainly on planted tank haha. I will next time! I'll start some journals too, don't worry haha.


I'm on TPT too and saw your thread, although I haven't really posted on there.


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

This guys name is Iago btw, had to keep the Shakespeare theme 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bettas like to squish through every little tiny hole possible.. And they'll try even if it's not possible.. That's why I try to make sure I block off the smaller holes with either rocks or artificial plants glued into the holes.. 
On your tank it could be the drift wood log itself that's snagging his tail.. If possible remove it and see... 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maclyri (Jan 24, 2017)

Added some more fern and floaters








Can't wait to get the rocks out of here when the wood is waterlogged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyFrancis96 (Jan 24, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Don't killis need a 10 gallon or larger? I was looking to get killies at some point. They are sooo pretty. Then I gave up. They need a bigger tank than mine and they are jumpers.
> 
> 
> I feed my Chili's crashed flake food, Microworms and Grindal Worms. They eat like piranha's. They are getting along with CPD


The size of the tank depends on the species. I keep my 2 funduloplanchax nigerianus in a 30 litre (8 gallons?) But i know breeders who will keep them happily in 6.7 litre (1.25 gallons?) 👍


----------

